# Fort Fright in Kingston Ontario



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey guys! I just saw that Fort Henry in Kingston has now becore Fort Fright until the beginning of November. I really really want to go but I have no one else to go with. I was wondering........maybe some of us Ontario Haunters can make a trip down together!!!! 

We can plan to go after halloween. What do you think??


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I might be in..let me know if anyone is wanting to get together and do this..sounds cool..


----------

